# Help for first time Vaper



## Jacquie (24/5/20)

I need to start vaping... Due to lockdown... Please can you share some knowledge and advice?
I'm looking to buy the Smok Nord 2 kit... What additional coils and pods do I need, as a newbie it's all so confusing 
Now I know I can't get any juice apparently... But I need to buy the CBD oil to get the device.
I smoke Menthol cigarettes, so would any of the CBD oils satisfy me in the meantime?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/20)

Jacquie said:


> I need to start vaping... Due to lockdown... Please can you share some knowledge and advice?
> I'm looking to buy the Smok Nord 2 kit... What additional coils and pods do I need, as a newbie it's all so confusing
> Now I know I can't get any juice apparently... But I need to buy the CBD oil to get the device.
> I smoke Menthol cigarettes, so would any of the CBD oils satisfy me in the meantime?


Welcome @Jacquie , firstly, take a deep breath, it seems overwhelming but once you get started you will enjoy the journey of vaping.

Now, let the education begin, never, ever ever ever ever, vape any oil based product, that is a golden rule. And the above is a reminder to us all. And be wary of e-juices sold cheaply and not from a vape shop or good online supplier, they may/can be clones and not the genuine article and you won’t know what they have in that may be bad for you, especially now when it not allowed for nicotine juices to be sold.

so as a first step you need to get a e-liquid, with a VG/PG base with CBD added that is suited for vaping. It will state this in the description if you order, and I’m sure who ever you buy it from can advise as well, so mail or phone and talk to them.
The kit above will be great as a starting out device, and you will need what is called mouth to lung, or MTL coils, they have a higher resistance, usually, but not always 1.0 Ohm or higher. I see the kit comes with a 0.8 Ohm MTL coil, but you will also need to keep your Wattage under 20 watt I think. You can also confirm with the shop you buy from, low Wattage for CBD.
 Get some more coils as you will need them, they need to be for the SMOK Nord or SMOK RPM. Shop can assist here as well.
You can maybe get an additional pod if you get more than one flavour of juice or e-liquid, it just makes it easier for you.
CBD juice will in all probability not satisfy your nicotine craving, but it may make you feel calmer. 
Which CBD juice will be most suitable will depend on what the supplier has as a selection, as it will differ from shop to shop, but anything that states Menthol or Ice will give you a similar cool feeling flavour.
I hope this will be of some help to you, but talk to the shop, they will gladly assist, and note again that CBD may not help with your nicotine craving, but just being able to have something in your hands producing a vapour may act as a placebo and help you through this. I wish you well, and please feel free to ask if you need more advice, I’m sure some more knowledgeable people than myself will also add some comments and more advice.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Jacquie (24/5/20)

I tried to purchase a few things online, but now what is difference between a mesh coil, mtl coil, ceramic cool, regular coil and quartz coil? Which one do I get? Then there's a rpm pod and nord pod? Which pod do I get?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/20)

Jacquie said:


> I tried to purchase a few things online, but now what is difference between a mesh coil, mtl coil, ceramic cool, regular coil and quartz coil? Which one do I get? Then there's a rpm pod and nord pod? Which pod do I get?



A mesh coil uses a piece of mesh wire to heat up the e- liquid to produce the vapor and usually give great flavour, and can be in MTL or direct lung, or DL configurations.
 MTL coil is a high resistance coil with normal spiral coil/mesh/ceramic with restricted airflow that will give you a more cigarette like draw,
 ceramic coils last a bit longer than others to my knowledge, 
quartz I’ve never tried so can’t comment. 
The Nord 2 comes with 2 pods, one able to take the RPM coil, and the other takes a Nord coil. They are 2 uniquely different products.
If you can get only rpm coils you will use the rpm pod, and may then decide to get another rpm pod for a spare, and vice versa. The specific coils cannot be used with the other pod.
The pod and coil combination may make a small difference in the vaping experience, but main thing is that because you can only get CBD e-liquid go for a MTL coil, and they come in mesh and ceramic and bvc etc, but the main thing is MTL for the low Wattage you will need. 
Which one is best, maybe someone else can advise, I use the Nord coils in my one device and it’s great,
@StompieZA , @Chanelr , any input will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## mrh (13/6/20)

Good Luck Jacqui. Hope it's going well!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (13/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> A mesh coil uses a piece of mesh wire to heat up the e- liquid to produce the vapor and usually give great flavour, and can be in MTL or direct lung, or DL configurations.
> MTL coil is a high resistance coil with normal spiral coil/mesh/ceramic with restricted airflow that will give you a more cigarette like draw,
> ceramic coils last a bit longer than others to my knowledge,
> quartz I’ve never tried so can’t comment.
> ...



A few people I know haven't liked the Ceramic coils at all, although they are supposed to be better.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (13/6/20)

Jacquie said:


> I tried to purchase a few things online, but now what is difference between a mesh coil, mtl coil, ceramic cool, regular coil and quartz coil? Which one do I get? Then there's a rpm pod and nord pod? Which pod do I get?



@Jacqui Perhaps you could tell us what you're going to vape and we can advise you further. If you already have juice (e-liquid) then you're lucky, because vape shops aren't allowed to sell it now while the ban continued. All that they can sell is CBD vape juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jacquie (13/6/20)

mrh said:


> Good Luck Jacqui. Hope it's going well!


Thanks mrh... Yeah is going OK, I settled on a Smok nord 2 device and got some CBD juice.
I'm enjoying it.. At least I'm off the "stinkies"
Hope I made the right choice... As I am just a first time vapor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## mrh (13/6/20)

Jacquie said:


> Thanks mrh... Yeah is going OK, I settled on a Smok nord 2 device and got some CBD juice.
> I'm enjoying it.. At least I'm off the "stinkies"
> Hope I made the right choice... As I am just a first time vapor


You definitely made the right choice - the way you will feel way better within in a relatively short period will be enough to convince you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

